# Fitting a PID controller to a basic lever machine?



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Anyone done this? Is it worth it?


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Anyone?

I see that the more modern La Pav's have a pressurestat which helps a bit I guess.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Frans Goddijn has a blogspot here: http://kostverlorenvaart.blogspot.co.uk/ that if you have a look through will show you a PID'd La Pavoni as well as a lot of other funky stuff that he has very cleverly adapted his various coffee equipment with.

Frans does come on here from time to time can't for the life of me remember his forum name though, apologies. @MrShades might also be able to assist or even provide the kit required to be able to do so. He builds / sells PID kits very well thought of for Gaggia Classics and a ncie guy to boot ( not just because he comes from Evesham originally, although that helps







)

Hope of help

John


----------

